
Badger.com is Shutting Down - gjvc
https://www.badger.com
======
throwawaybadger
At least I learned my lesson not to pay in advance to service providers of
that kind. Since I do not expect getting anything back, drawing the line now,
I have payed them $30 / year on average for a simple .COM domain. Pretty sure
I am not the only one so that also explain how they were able to give domains
for $5 or even for free to others.

------
mathgeek
This clears up why they haven't been responding to support emails for a while
now.

~~~
icebraining
Yeah, I've been waiting for this email since June, when their DNS servers
stopped responding and support was nowhere to be seen.

------
AMcQuarrie
These guys tried really hard to disrupt the domain business, even if they
didn't always succeed perfectly. They made mistakes, but this kind of thing is
how growth happens for entrepreneurs. I wish them good luck.

------
jrbedard
For a moment I thought it was all over for the timeless & endless
[http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com](http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com)

